# A halálközeli élmény csak agyi defektus?



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 19)

*Én meg én meg a testem!*

Forrás: Blikk.hu 2009-10-19
*ZÜRICH – Újabb babonás legendáról rántották le a tudósok a leplet. Kiderült ugyanis, hogy a halál előtti utolsó percekben érzékelt testen kívüli élmény nem a túlvilágra való átlépést jelképezi, egyszerűen csak egy hibásan működő agyterület eredménye.*


<table class="cikkkeptable" align="right" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="cikkepalairas">
</td></tr></tbody></table>Peter Brugger, a zürichi egyetemi kórház neuropszichológusa évek óta tanulmányozza a jelenséget, első alanya egy akkor 21 éves fiatalember volt. A férfit súlyos sérülésekkel vitték be a kórházba, miután kiugrott harmadik emeleti lakása ablakán – állítása szerint azért, mert egy epilepsziás roham közben elhagyta a testét, látta magát kívülről. Ettől annyira megijedt, hogy kivetette magát az ablakon, de az orvosok megmentették, Brugger professzor pedig vizsgálgatni kezdte.
Pár évvel később, 2006-ban bukkant rá második kísérleti alanyára, egy 43 éves nőre, akin súlyos epilepsziás rohamai miatt agyműtétet végeztek el. Ám mielőtt hatott volna az altató, a páciens megszólalt: elhagytam a testemet! Elmondása szerint percekig lebegett az agyában kotorászó orvosok felett. 

Bármilyen hátborzongatóan hangzik is ez az élmény, a professzor szerint semmilyen misztikus dolog nem áll a jelenség mögött, ennek a bizonyos temporoparietális átmenetnek (TPÁ) a „meghibásodása” okozza. A tudósok szerint az öntudatunk, az a határozott meggyőződés, hogy mi mi vagyunk, és nem egy másik egyed, csak több érzékszerv összehangolt munkájával alakulhat ki. 
A látás, hallás, szaglás, tapintás és a belső fülben létrejövő térérzet együtt tesz képessé minket arra, hogy tudjuk, meddig terjed a testünk. Ha az ezért felelős agyterület megsérül, énünk elveszti a kapcsolatot a testtel, ilyenkor történhet meg, hogy kilépünk abból, és úgy érzékeljük, mintha kívülről látnánk önmagunkat – mondta el a professzor a New Scientistnek. 
K. Á.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 19)

Épp a múltkorában említettem ezeket a csoda híreket.
A doki nyugodtan leírja hogy az érzékszervek által bevitt információt dolgozza fel rosszul a test, majd utána hogy a kedves hölgy az altatás közepén nézte ahogy a doktorok kotorásznak az agyában.

Akkor tehát miről maradtam le?
Mióta aktívak az érzékeink öntudatlan állapotban?
Odáig már félek elmenni hogy a testen kívüli élmények nem kis hányada úgy lett rögzítve hogy a páciens teljes egészében öntudatlan volt, mégis olyan részletekkel szolgált a körülötte zajló eseményekről mint hogy a kedves doktor úrnak kopasz folt van a feje búbján.
Hogy ezt az illető hogyan látta altatás közben az asztalról nyitott kérdés marad.


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> *Én meg én meg a testem!*
> 
> Forrás: Blikk.hu 2009-10-19
> *ZÜRICH – Újabb babonás legendáról rántották le a tudósok a leplet. Kiderült ugyanis, hogy a halál előtti utolsó percekben érzékelt testen kívüli élmény nem a túlvilágra való átlépést jelképezi, egyszerűen csak egy hibásan működő agyterület eredménye.*
> ...


Hej-hó tegnap láttam a halált hogyan is néz ki mit ne mondjak érdekes.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> *Én meg én meg a testem!*
> 
> Forrás: Blikk.hu 2009-10-19
> *ZÜRICH – Újabb babonás legendáról rántották le a tudósok a leplet. Kiderült ugyanis, hogy a halál előtti utolsó percekben érzékelt testen kívüli élmény nem a túlvilágra való átlépést jelképezi, egyszerűen csak egy hibásan működő agyterület eredménye.*
> ...


 
Noigen! A hibásan működő agyterülettel azt is érzékeli, amit amúgy nem érzékelhetne. Pl. a műtőasztalon, a műtőlámpa alatt fekve látja a műtőlámpa tetejét.

Aki egyszer megélte, az nem rángat le semmilyen leplet. Aki meg nem élte még át, annak magyarázhatod, mint süketnek a Bach fugát.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 19)

Nem tudom elhinni, hogy ennyire buták legyenek az orvosok. Abból, hogy az epilepszia testenkívüli élményt okoz nem lehet arra következtetni, hogy a halálközeli élmény csak agyi defektus. Egyetlen egy dolgot bizonyít a hasonló élmény: az epilepszia által érintett agyterület olyan funkcióval bír, amely a halál bekövetkezte esetén aktívan közreműködik abban az esemény (élmény) sorozatban, amit ma halálközeli élménynek hívnak.

Arról már nem is beszélek, hogy több olyan esetet leírtak, amikor kilométeres távolságban zajló történéseknek volt "szemtanúja" az, akinek a teste a műtőasztalon feküdt. 

Még csak azt sem mondhatom, hogy a Blikk kacsája a hír, mert már olvastam másutt is.


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Október 20)

Aerensiniac írta:


> *Én meg én meg a testem!*
> 
> Forrás: Blikk.hu 2009-10-19
> *ZÜRICH – Újabb babonás legendáról rántották le a tudósok a leplet. Kiderült ugyanis, hogy a halál előtti utolsó percekben érzékelt testen kívüli élmény nem a túlvilágra való átlépést jelképezi, egyszerűen csak egy hibásan működő agyterület eredménye.*
> ...



Nehogy má' a Blikk legyen a forrás...
A második bekezdés ráadásul kissé ellentmondásosnak tűnik...


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 20)

ionon írta:


> Hej-hó tegnap láttam a halált hogyan is néz ki mit ne mondjak érdekes.



Én meg az influenzajárványt láttam a lakóhelyemen. A Dél felé induló távolsági buszra szállt fel.


----------



## queensryche (2009 Október 20)

http://drinfo.hu/hirek/erdekessegek/halalkozeli-elmenyek-a-mennyorszag-varhatÉrdekes cikk a témában:

http://drinfo.hu/hirek/erdekessegek/halalkozeli-elmenyek-a-mennyorszag-varhat


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 21)

queensryche írta:


> Érdekes cikk a témában:
> 
> http://drinfo.hu/hirek/erdekessegek/halalkozeli-elmenyek-a-mennyorszag-varhat



Stressz-reakció, limbikus rendszer, retina vérellátási zavara, rem-fázis...erőltetett hipotézisek, mert a testenkívüliséget semmivel nem lehet megmagyarázni, mert metafizika.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 21)

queensryche írta:


> Érdekes cikk a témában:http://drinfo.hu/hirek/erdekessegek/halalkozeli-elmenyek-a-mennyorszag-varhat


Ugyan az a kérdéssor fennmarad.
Az agyi defektushoz szükséges az érzékszervek által bevitt információ, azonban mivel az illető(k) épp mély altatásban vannak kétlem hogy ez teljesülhet.

Ha jól tudom akkor az egyetlen plauzibilis materialista teória eddig az volt hogy a testünk képes sejt szinten helyettesíteni az érzékszerveinket, ami bár érdekes felvetés lássuk be hogy eléggé extrém.

Éppen ezért nem bírom ezeket a híreket. A szomorú meg az benne hogy az emberek egy része ezt el is hiszi.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 21)

queensryche írta:


> Érdekes cikk a témában:
> 
> drinfo.hu/hirek/erdekessegek/halalkozeli-elmenyek-a-mennyorszag-varhat


 
Végülis nekem az is pozitív, ha nem primitívhiszékenyeznek le, aki még hazudós is, hogy magára vonja a figyelmet. Azt is pozitívnak érzem, hogy magyarázatot keresnek, mégha olyat is, ami a szilárd anyagban gyökerezik. Ez már beszélgetés és nem ledorongolás.


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 21)

Seth2 írta:


> Én meg az influenzajárványt láttam a lakóhelyemen. A Dél felé induló távolsági buszra szállt fel.


Érdekessége a halálnak az volt a fekete szín stimmelt de voltak más színek és árnyalatok de az energia áramlás az felettébb érdekes. Sok hasonló írást olvastam már találóak voltak avval amit láttam. Piros a zöld és a többi szín bele ragadva a feketébe. Kíváncsian olvasom hogyan nézett ki influenzajárványod?


----------



## Johannamaria (2011 Július 7)

Szerintem nem az! : ))


----------



## rozsaporta83 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Van egy foorvos ismerosom akit erdeket ez a tema,munkaja soran volt jopar alkalom hogy megtortent a beteggel,sokan agyi mukodesnek tartjak,aztan a lenyeg,csatlakozott egy svajci orvos csapathoz ki szemelyes elmenyeik miatt belattak hogy az agy nem csinalhatja mert az meg ok ha valaki emlekszik mit beszeltek az orvosok korulotte ,de az esetek tobbsegeben a betegek a szoban kivuli dolgokrol szamoltak be,hogyan?ha az agy csinalja.innen meg aztan kibovul a dolog ha a test nem csak fizikai ,minden ilyen dolgot kizar a fizika torvenye ,
nezzuk pl a benszulotteket,tudnak kommunikalni egymassal sok km tavolsagbol,(telefon nelkul),mi van a latnokokkal?koztudott hogy a nyomozok is hasznaljak az ilyen kepessegu embereket,ez is bizonyitja hogy a testunk nem csak fizikai,az van aurank,sot pont ez az orvos volt jelen ahol egy embernek amputaltak az ujjat es miutan nem volt szegenynek ujja ,az auraja ugy mutatta hogy meg ott van ,a teste teljes volt ,hogy lehet hogy nincs ott a testresz es ott az aura?Ez mar regen nem fizika.
Az orvosok tobbesge nem fogad el ilyen magyarazatot mert ez ellenkezik az elveikkel,meg a tanultakkal.De amint irtam vannak kivetelek.Erdekes dolgok ezek....


----------



## Aeren (2011 Augusztus 13)

rozsaporta83 írta:


> Van egy foorvos ismerosom akit erdeket ez a tema,munkaja soran volt jopar alkalom hogy megtortent a beteggel,sokan agyi mukodesnek tartjak,aztan a lenyeg,csatlakozott egy svajci orvos csapathoz ki szemelyes elmenyeik miatt belattak hogy az agy nem csinalhatja mert az meg ok ha valaki emlekszik mit beszeltek az orvosok korulotte ,de az esetek tobbsegeben a betegek a szoban kivuli dolgokrol szamoltak be,hogyan?ha az agy csinalja.innen meg aztan kibovul a dolog ha a test nem csak fizikai ,minden ilyen dolgot kizar a fizika torvenye ,
> nezzuk pl a benszulotteket,tudnak kommunikalni egymassal sok km tavolsagbol,(telefon nelkul),mi van a latnokokkal?koztudott hogy a nyomozok is hasznaljak az ilyen kepessegu embereket,ez is bizonyitja hogy a testunk nem csak fizikai,az van aurank,sot pont ez az orvos volt jelen ahol egy embernek amputaltak az ujjat es miutan nem volt szegenynek ujja ,az auraja ugy mutatta hogy meg ott van ,a teste teljes volt ,hogy lehet hogy nincs ott a testresz es ott az aura?Ez mar regen nem fizika.
> Az orvosok tobbesge nem fogad el ilyen magyarazatot mert ez ellenkezik az elveikkel,meg a tanultakkal.De amint irtam vannak kivetelek.Erdekes dolgok ezek....


Ez a naturalizmus dogmája a mai világban. A materializmus ami szó szerint a csontjainkig ette magát. Már akkor se hiszünk abban hogy létezhet valami a fizikai világon kívül ha épp hogy csak nem az arcunkba mászik.
De így igaz. Érdekes dolgok ezek


----------



## Kyra_ (2011 Szeptember 5)

Aeren írta:


> Ez a naturalizmus dogmája a mai világban. A materializmus ami szó szerint a csontjainkig ette magát. Már akkor se hiszünk abban hogy létezhet valami a fizikai világon kívül ha épp hogy csak nem az arcunkba mászik.
> De így igaz. Érdekes dolgok ezek



"...létezhet valami a fizikai világon kívül" - ami (mármint a fizikai világ) talán nem is létezik, csak az agyunkban!

Miből áll az anyag? Atomokból. Miből áll az atom? Nagyrészben üres (!) a térfogata, elektronokból és egy elképesztően kicsi atommagból áll. Miből áll az atommag? Protonokból és neutronokból. Miből vannak a protonok és a neutronok? Kvarkokból. Miből vannak a kvarkok? 

Na jelenleg itt a baj! Ugyanis a kvarkoknak nincs belső szerkezete, nincs tömege. 

Az Üresség tánca - mondták az ókori indiai bölcsek. Honnan tudták vajon?

Akkor most ki az akinek téves a világszemlélete?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Aeren írta:


> Ez a naturalizmus dogmája a mai világban. A materializmus ami szó szerint a csontjainkig ette magát. Már akkor se hiszünk abban hogy létezhet valami a fizikai világon kívül ha épp hogy csak nem az arcunkba mászik.
> De így igaz. Érdekes dolgok ezek


 
*****

Még nem eléggé "ette be magát" !

A mateiralizmus a - bigott hülyeségekkel ellentétben
- nem dogma, hanem az a lényege, hogy a bizonyítható dolgokat fogadja el !

Van sok dolog, ami "az arcunkba mászik", mégsem értjük.
Az viszont semmire sem magyarázat: hogy paranormális !

Mindenre van logikus, ésszerű, tudományos magyarázat.
Az más kérdés, hogy erre mikor leszünk képesek.

Felhozhatnám erre az "örök lét" kérdését.
Valóban létezik !
De nem úgy, hogy más bőrében újjászületik valaki.
Génjeinket örököltük, tovább adjuk.
Néha meglepő emlékek tárolódnak, ebből adódnak szokatlan tulajdonságok a későbbi leszármazottaknál.

Ma már sajnos eltüntek a normális magyarázatok az internetről, a médiákból.

Régebben néhány tudós/kutató végzett kisérleteket ezzel kapcsolatban.
Volt olyan kisérleti alany, aki mélyhitnózisban a kétezer évvel ezelőtt használatos egyiptomi nyelven mondott szavakat.

Na nem Nofretiti reinkarnációja volt, hanem a génjei őríztek "adatokat" az őseitől.

Ezt az akkori genetikus hatszáznál több kísérleti alannyal alátámasztotta.
Ennek persze ma már nyoma sincs egyetlen tanulmányban sem az interneten, kényelmesebb a butaságot, az ostobaságot támogatni.
A jelenlegi -legfőképp generált - gazdasági válságban nincs szükség értelmes, gondolkodó tömegekre.
A butákat lehet irányítani.


----------



## rozsaporta83 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Azok az emberek akik megprobalnak bebizonyitani valami nem fizikai dolgot legyen ez a halal kozeli elmeny ,hogy valoban letezik,inkabb elobb mint utobb eltunnek vajon miert?(eltuntetik oket,felhagynak a tovabbi kutatassal)ez a sotet 21-dik szazad.Az orvosok meg gyorssan kitalalnak valami hihetot a naiv emberek szamara "csak agyi tevekenyseg"hahaha
Egyszeruen feltik az allasukat,mi lenne ha elfogadnak ezt?
Vagy a gyerekek nem szamtant hamen agykontrollt,meditaciot... tanulnanak a suliban nem lenne szukseg orvosra,gyogyszerre mert meg tudnank gyogyitani sajat magunkat,es kommunikalhatnank telefon nelkul...ezt a mai betegessen fizikai csak az letezik amit megtudsz fogni vilagban nem tudnak megtenni mert zarosztalyra kerulnenek.
sokat tanulhatnank a benszulottektol akik meg ma is hasznaljak ezeket a kepessegeket,azt olvastam hogyha gyerek korban ezt tanitanank a gyerekenek (nem irni olvasni,szamolni)akkor kepessek lennenek ezekre mert mindenkiben megtalalhato ez csak fejleszteni kell ahogy mindent amit tanulunk.


----------



## Aeren (2011 Szeptember 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Még nem eléggé "ette be magát" !
> 
> A mateiralizmus a - bigott hülyeségekkel ellentétben
> - nem dogma, hanem az a lényege, hogy a bizonyítható dolgokat fogadja el !


A bizonyíthatóságra ott a tudományos módszer. Az szó szerint arra lett kifejlesztve hogy eldöntse hogy valami bizonyítható-e vagy sem és tökéletesen működik.

A materializmus ellentétben a "bizonyíthatósággal" egyetlen egy dologról szól, mégpedig arról a filozófiáról hogy *minden* a matériából származik illetve származtatható.

Mint ilyen fogalom a materializmus nem ismer el (többek között) emberi érzelmeket sem, csak kémiai reakciókat és elvből veti el az olyan non-materiális fogalmakat mint a lélek.


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Van sok dolog, ami "az arcunkba mászik", mégsem értjük.
> Az viszont semmire sem magyarázat: hogy paranormális!
> 
> Mindenre van logikus, ésszerű, tudományos magyarázat.
> Az más kérdés, hogy erre mikor leszünk képesek.


Ez legyen annak a problémája aki problémát lát benne.
A paranormális szó a "normálistól eltérő"-t jelent. Amennyiben valaki attól érzi jól magát hogy ez helyett a szó helyett pl azt mondja hogy "ismeretlen" hát...
Mondjuk úgy hogy én nem értem a problémát.


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Felhozhatnám erre az "örök lét" kérdését.
> Valóban létezik !
> De nem úgy, hogy más bőrében újjászületik valaki.
> Génjeinket örököltük, tovább adjuk.
> ...


Kerek két probléma lenne itt:

*1.*
A filozófiád részrehajló, mert tiszta materialista.
A materializmus pedig nem hogy nem tudja az élet keletkezését és/vagy létét magyarázni, de még csak elnevezni sem képes azt (Nem vicc. Itt a 21. században az "életnek" nincs konkrét definíciója).

Az élet a legnagyobb hibája a materializmusnak, mert a puszta léte ellent mond a fizikai alaptörvényeknek amelyek a matéria alapú világunkat alkotja.

*2.*
A DNS memória elmélete nem véletlenül merül feledésbe.
Genetikusok ugyanis mára szinte komplett elvetették annak a lehetőségét hogy a DNS logikai alapú emlékeket tároljon.
Ebben az esetben ugyanis az emberiség pár százezer éves történelméből olyan méretű DNS lánc keletkezett volna amely elképzelhetetlen.

Továbbá van egy olyan betegség ami azzal jár hogy az ember több személyiséget testesít meg. Ez a skizofrénia egy csodaszép alfaja.
Az esetek többségében a tudathasadás csak két személyiséget karol fel, amelyek (valamilyen formában) ellentétei egymásnak és ezért egyszerre (egy személyiségben) nem létezhetnek, de dokumentáltak már 18 különböző személyiséget is egy emberen belül.
Ezt ma kőkemény beszámíthatatlanságnak tekinti az orvostudomány.

Na most... megnézném azt az embert aki mondjuk csak 10000 évre visszamenőleg fel tudja dolgozni a benne tárolt (ha 50 év átlag életkorral számolok) 200 ember különböző hitét, nyelvét, észjárását, személyiségét, stb stb stb.
Egy ilyen elképzelés esetében nem lehet azt mondani hogy csak azért nem őrülünk meg mert mindez a tudatalattiban van. Ez azért már egy picit rázósabb annál.

Egyébként meg érdekesség:
A leghosszabb ismert DNS nem az emberé, hanem egy egysejtűé, az Amoeba dubia-é. Ez a csöpp kis jószág az emberi genom 230 (!) szorosával bír.
Elég problémás erre a szituációra "átírni" a DNS emlék elméletét.


----------



## werwer (2011 Október 6)

*a tuti*

majd a végén kiderül


----------



## Jaszladany (2011 Október 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A mateiralizmus a - bigott hülyeségekkel ellentétben
> - nem dogma, hanem az a lényege, hogy a bizonyítható dolgokat fogadja el !
> 
> Mindenre van logikus, ésszerű, tudományos magyarázat.





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Néha meglepő emlékek tárolódnak, ebből adódnak szokatlan tulajdonságok a későbbi leszármazottaknál.
> 
> Ma már sajnos eltüntek a normális magyarázatok az internetről, a médiákból.
> 
> ...


 

Hát én hívő vagyok, de azt el nem hiszem soha, hogy a génjeinkben átadódik a nyelvtudás.

Szóval az, hogy valaki mélyhipnózisban megszólal óegyiptomi nyelven (vajon ki értette meg?) arra a logikus, ésszerű, tudományos magyarázat az, hogy ez a nyelvtudás átöröklődött a génjeiben?

Melyik tudományos vizsgálat bizonyította azt, hogy a nyelvtudás a génjeinkben van? Vagy hogy a génjeink által emlékezünk 2000 évvel ezelőtti őseink kultúrájára? :shock:


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 13)

ha egyszer benézel a túlvilágra onnan már nincs visszaút.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 15)

ionon írta:


> Érdekessége a halálnak az volt a fekete szín stimmelt de voltak más színek és árnyalatok de az energia áramlás az felettébb érdekes. Sok hasonló írást olvastam már találóak voltak avval amit láttam. Piros a zöld és a többi szín bele ragadva a feketébe. Kíváncsian olvasom hogyan nézett ki influenzajárványod?


*
Ezzel soha nem szabad viccelődni.
Édesanyám 6,5 évig súlyos beteg volt. Az évek alatt soha nem említette, csak közvetlenül a halálának közeli időpontja ELŐTT, hogy belépett a szobába egy férfi.
Rákérdeztem, hogy ki az?
Édesanyám - különben agyilag teljesen tiszta volt! - azt felelte, hogy elegáns, halk szavú és azt mondta édesanyámnak, hogy már nem sokáig kell szenvednie.
Én erre -jogosan- kiakadtam.
Édesanyám folytonosan u.abba a sarokba nézett, sőt kérte, hogy tegyek oda egy széket.
Megtettem.
A szék - számomra üres maradt. - De nem úgy édesanyám szerint. Mondta, hogy a férfi leült.
Kérdeztem, hogyan néz ki?
Édesanyám válasza az volt, hogy halk, elegáns, s nagyon megnyugtató, hogy itt van.
(Mondanom sem kell, engem a frász kerülgetett )
Édesanyám ettől az időponttól számítva, viszonylag gyorsan meghalt.
*
Ezek után soha nem ejteném ki a számon, hogy láttam a Halált. Nem akarnék még gondolni sem rá, nem hogy látni!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 15)

Jaszladany írta:


> Hát én hívő vagyok, de azt el nem hiszem soha, hogy a génjeinkben átadódik a nyelvtudás.
> 
> Szóval az, hogy valaki mélyhipnózisban megszólal óegyiptomi nyelven (vajon ki értette meg?) arra a logikus, ésszerű, tudományos magyarázat az, hogy ez a nyelvtudás átöröklődött a génjeiben?
> 
> Melyik tudományos vizsgálat bizonyította azt, hogy a nyelvtudás a génjeinkben van? Vagy hogy a génjeink által emlékezünk 2000 évvel ezelőtti őseink kultúrájára? :shock:


*
Nagyon közeli rokonommal történt meg. Nagy műtétje volt, mélyen altatták. Amikor az őrzőbe vitték, OROSZ NYELVEN beszélt. Az egyik nővér tökéletesen tudott oroszul, így ő fordította le, hogy Éva, met Évának hívták a rokonomat, mit is mondott. Érthető, kerek, teljes mondatokat mondott, hívta az édesanyját (aki már régen meghalt), az édesanyja német volt, így végképpen nem értettük, miért oroszul hívja az édesanyját, akit más néven szólított. Vannak még olyan csodák, amelyekre rá sem merünk gondolni.
No igen, amikor felébredt, amikor elmondták Évának, azt, hogy Ő oroszul beszélt. Hitetlenkedve ingatta a fejét. Még oroszul sem tanult, sőt nem is tudott, hogyan lehetséges ez?
No, mi is erre voltunk/lettünk volna kíváncsiak. De a témát tovább soha nem feszegettük.
*
Bizonyos vallások hiszik, sőt mondják a reinkarnációt.
Vannak olyan dolgok, amelyekre még nem jöttünk rá, de nem is vagyok olyan biztos abban, hogy meg akarjuk-e tudni azt, ami eddig rejtve maradt előttünk.


----------



## Jaszladany (2016 Július 15)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _Nagyon közeli rokonommal történt meg. Nagy műtétje volt, mélyen altatták. Amikor az őrzőbe vitték, OROSZ NYELVEN beszélt. Az egyik nővér tökéletesen tudott oroszul, így ő fordította le, hogy Éva, met Évának hívták a rokonomat, mit is mondott. Érthető, kerek, teljes mondatokat mondott, hívta az édesanyját (aki már régen meghalt), az édesanyja német volt, így végképpen nem értettük, miért oroszul hívja az édesanyját, akit más néven szólított. Vannak még olyan csodák, amelyekre rá sem merünk gondolni.
> No igen, amikor felébredt, amikor elmondták Évának, azt, hogy Ő oroszul beszélt. Hitetlenkedve ingatta a fejét. Még oroszul sem tanult, sőt nem is tudott, hogyan lehetséges ez?
> ._



Én azért jobban utána néznék annak, valóban sosem tanult-e oroszul, vagy nem volt-e az élete során, akár kisgyerekkorban, orosz nyelvterületen. Ne haragudj, de kicsit szkeptikus vagyok ebben a témában.


----------



## pitti (2016 Július 15)

Mi a szkepticizmusod alapja?


----------



## fodor1957 (2016 December 28)

Tisztelt Fórumozók!
Nem vagyok orvos, viszont 1977-től 1989-ig intenzív osztályon dolgoztam, mint segédápoló, majd ápoló, utána intenzív szakápolóként. A nyolcvanas évek közepén került a kezünkbe Raymond Avery Moody: Élet az élet után című könyve. Természetesen kíváncsiak voltunk a könyv igazságtartalmára. Több év kórlapjait áttanulmányoztuk (természetesen az intézet vezető engedélyével) és kigyűjtöttük az újraélesztett betegeket. Szerkesztettünk egy kérdőívet, amelyben úgy mellesleg rejtve rákérdeztünk a halál közeli élményre. Már pontosan nem emlékszem, 50 és 100 között kérdőív érkezett vissza (annak ellenére, hogy felbélyegzett válaszborítékot is küldtünk). Összesen két volt betegünknek volt ilyen élménye. Az egyik a tipikus Moody élmény "sötétség, majd nagy fényesség". A másikra pontosan emlékszem a mai napig is! "Busszal mentünk sört keresni."
Kíváncsiak voltunk, mi okozta az eltérést. Az egyik magyarázat, hogy ha valaki elolvassa figyelmesen a könyvet, akkor rá fog jönni, hogy Moody halálközeli élménynek veszi, amikor épp, hogy el tud kerülni egy végzetes balesetet, aki a beszámol az élményéről! A másik magyarázat (amiért valójában hozzászólok a fórumhoz!) tudtommal az angol nyelvterületen (elsősorban az USA-ra gondolok) újraélesztésen értik azokat az orvosi beavatkozásokat, amikor valamely életműködést (légzés, keringés, kiválasztás) mesterségesen pótolják (lélegeztetés, művese kezelés). Nem akarok belemenni nagyon orvosi dolgokba. A lélegeztetéshez olyan szereket kell adni, amely altat. Egy egészséges ember is álmodik. A gyógyszerek ezeket az álmokat fokozzák. A művese kezelésre szoruló beteg vérében felszaporodó anyagok pedig zavart tudatállapotot okozhatnak, ennek a következménye lehet amit a beteg látomásként él át! Az utolsó magyarázat ezekre az élményekre pedig az, hogy az cardio-pulmonális újraélesztés során elvégzett beavatkozásoknál szükség van szedatív hatású gyógyszerek adására, amely okozhat hallucinációt, valamint az újraélesztés során végzett elektromos defibrilláció (=> "irányított áramütés") az agyi elektromos tevékenységet is kiolthatja, ami okozhat fényesség látomását. 
Egyébként a kutatómunkánkat felügyelő orvos elmondta, hogy a mentőszolgálat egyszer hozott be egy magas épület tetején klinikai halál állapotába került beteget, akitől amint visszanyerte a tudtát, érdeklődött és semmi ilyen élményről nem számolt be. Illetve a saját édesanyám is újra volt élesztve, s neki se volt ilyen élménye.
Bocsánat, ha túl hosszan írtam!
Tisztelettel: Fodor János


----------



## phoenyx (2016 December 28)

fodor1957 írta:


> Tisztelt Fórumozók!
> Nem vagyok orvos, viszont 1977-től 1989-ig intenzív osztályon dolgoztam, mint segédápoló, majd ápoló, utána intenzív szakápolóként. A nyolcvanas évek közepén került a kezünkbe Raymond Avery Moody: Élet az élet után című könyve. Természetesen kíváncsiak voltunk a könyv igazságtartalmára. Több év kórlapjait áttanulmányoztuk (természetesen az intézet vezető engedélyével) és kigyűjtöttük az újraélesztett betegeket. Szerkesztettünk egy kérdőívet, amelyben úgy mellesleg rejtve rákérdeztünk a halál közeli élményre. Már pontosan nem emlékszem, 50 és 100 között kérdőív érkezett vissza (annak ellenére, hogy felbélyegzett válaszborítékot is küldtünk). Összesen két volt betegünknek volt ilyen élménye. Az egyik a tipikus Moody élmény "sötétség, majd nagy fényesség". A másikra pontosan emlékszem a mai napig is! "Busszal mentünk sört keresni."
> Kíváncsiak voltunk, mi okozta az eltérést. Az egyik magyarázat, hogy ha valaki elolvassa figyelmesen a könyvet, akkor rá fog jönni, hogy Moody halálközeli élménynek veszi, amikor épp, hogy el tud kerülni egy végzetes balesetet, aki a beszámol az élményéről! A másik magyarázat (amiért valójában hozzászólok a fórumhoz!) tudtommal az angol nyelvterületen (elsősorban az USA-ra gondolok) újraélesztésen értik azokat az orvosi beavatkozásokat, amikor valamely életműködést (légzés, keringés, kiválasztás) mesterségesen pótolják (lélegeztetés, művese kezelés). Nem akarok belemenni nagyon orvosi dolgokba. A lélegeztetéshez olyan szereket kell adni, amely altat. Egy egészséges ember is álmodik. A gyógyszerek ezeket az álmokat fokozzák. A művese kezelésre szoruló beteg vérében felszaporodó anyagok pedig zavart tudatállapotot okozhatnak, ennek a következménye lehet amit a beteg látomásként él át! Az utolsó magyarázat ezekre az élményekre pedig az, hogy az cardio-pulmonális újraélesztés során elvégzett beavatkozásoknál szükség van szedatív hatású gyógyszerek adására, amely okozhat hallucinációt, valamint az újraélesztés során végzett elektromos defibrilláció (=> "irányított áramütés") az agyi elektromos tevékenységet is kiolthatja, ami okozhat fényesség látomását.
> Egyébként a kutatómunkánkat felügyelő orvos elmondta, hogy a mentőszolgálat egyszer hozott be egy magas épület tetején klinikai halál állapotába került beteget, akitől amint visszanyerte a tudtát, érdeklődött és semmi ilyen élményről nem számolt be. Illetve a saját édesanyám is újra volt élesztve, s neki se volt ilyen élménye.
> ...


Idegsebész nyilatkozata: http://m.origo.hu/egeszseg/20121012...degsebesz-halal-kozeli-elmenyei-newsweek.html


----------



## tuncu (2016 December 28)

Ez is csak olyan, azért elgondolkodtató! Ha nem lennének ilyen megtapasztalások,akkor miért találták volna ki? Ez nem egy matematikai egyenlet...Ha nem lenne alapja,akkor ki találta volna ki azt,hogy "halálközeli élmény"?
A másik :


Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _Ezzel soha nem szabad viccelődni.
> Édesanyám 6,5 évig súlyos beteg volt. Az évek alatt soha nem említette, csak közvetlenül a halálának közeli időpontja ELŐTT, hogy belépett a szobába egy férfi.
> Rákérdeztem, hogy ki az?
> ...


Hallottam már én is ilyenről...pláne elfekvőben!!

Egy a lényege ezeknek! Mind aki ezekről számolt be, teljesen mindegy a történet, az sok esetben eltér,de egy olyannal jöttek vissza,hogy Isten létezik!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 December 30)

tuncu írta:


> Ez is csak olyan, azért elgondolkodtató! Ha nem lennének ilyen megtapasztalások,akkor miért találták volna ki? Ez nem egy matematikai egyenlet...Ha nem lenne alapja,akkor ki találta volna ki azt,hogy "halálközeli élmény"?
> A másik :
> 
> Hallottam már én is ilyenről...pláne elfekvőben!!
> ...


*
Vannak rejtélyes, furcsa dolgok. A tudósok egy csapata azt vallja, hogy az agy "játéka".... Semmiképpen nem szabad senkit ezért kinevetni, jómagam is óvatosan kezeltem és kezelem e témát. Megtapasztalni, még nagyon sokáig nem szeretném.


----------



## tuncu (2016 December 30)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Vannak rejtélyes, furcsa dolgok. A tudósok egy csapata azt vallja, hogy az agy "játéka".... Semmiképpen nem szabad senkit ezért kinevetni, jómagam is óvatosan kezeltem és kezelem e témát. Megtapasztalni, még nagyon sokáig nem szeretném.


Az ember tapasztalhat meg dolgokat...Szerintem tiszteletbe lehet tartani ezeket a beszámolókat.
Amúgy...az orvosok is nagyon jól tudják,hogy van ilyen!  Az más kérdés,hogy elhiszik-e vagy sem? De hallják! Az emberek nem mertek ezekről beszélni,mert féltek,hogy "más"-nak nézik őket...szerintem ez is volt az oka,hogy amíg ki nem merték mondani,nem voltak beszámolók!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 December 30)

fodor1957 írta:


> Tisztelt Fórumozók!
> Nem vagyok orvos, viszont 1977-től 1989-ig intenzív osztályon dolgoztam, mint segédápoló, majd ápoló, utána intenzív szakápolóként. A nyolcvanas évek közepén került a kezünkbe Raymond Avery Moody: Élet az élet után című könyve. Természetesen kíváncsiak voltunk a könyv igazságtartalmára. Több év kórlapjait áttanulmányoztuk (természetesen az intézet vezető engedélyével) és kigyűjtöttük az újraélesztett betegeket. Szerkesztettünk egy kérdőívet, amelyben úgy mellesleg rejtve rákérdeztünk a halál közeli élményre. Már pontosan nem emlékszem, 50 és 100 között kérdőív érkezett vissza (annak ellenére, hogy felbélyegzett válaszborítékot is küldtünk). Összesen két volt betegünknek volt ilyen élménye. Az egyik a tipikus Moody élmény "sötétség, majd nagy fényesség". A másikra pontosan emlékszem a mai napig is! "Busszal mentünk sört keresni."
> Kíváncsiak voltunk, mi okozta az eltérést. Az egyik magyarázat, hogy ha valaki elolvassa figyelmesen a könyvet, akkor rá fog jönni, hogy Moody halálközeli élménynek veszi, amikor épp, hogy el tud kerülni egy végzetes balesetet, aki a beszámol az élményéről! A másik magyarázat (amiért valójában hozzászólok a fórumhoz!) tudtommal az angol nyelvterületen (elsősorban az USA-ra gondolok) újraélesztésen értik azokat az orvosi beavatkozásokat, amikor valamely életműködést (légzés, keringés, kiválasztás) mesterségesen pótolják (lélegeztetés, művese kezelés). Nem akarok belemenni nagyon orvosi dolgokba. A lélegeztetéshez olyan szereket kell adni, amely altat. Egy egészséges ember is álmodik. A gyógyszerek ezeket az álmokat fokozzák. A művese kezelésre szoruló beteg vérében felszaporodó anyagok pedig zavart tudatállapotot okozhatnak, ennek a következménye lehet amit a beteg látomásként él át! Az utolsó magyarázat ezekre az élményekre pedig az, hogy az cardio-pulmonális újraélesztés során elvégzett beavatkozásoknál szükség van szedatív hatású gyógyszerek adására, amely okozhat hallucinációt, valamint az újraélesztés során végzett elektromos defibrilláció (=> "irányított áramütés") az agyi elektromos tevékenységet is kiolthatja, ami okozhat fényesség látomását.
> Egyébként a kutatómunkánkat felügyelő orvos elmondta, hogy a mentőszolgálat egyszer hozott be egy magas épület tetején klinikai halál állapotába került beteget, akitől amint visszanyerte a tudtát, érdeklődött és semmi ilyen élményről nem számolt be. Illetve a saját édesanyám is újra volt élesztve, s neki se volt ilyen élménye.
> ...


*
Amennyiben léteznek "vígaszt adó és vígasztaló" élmények, az megnyugtató lenne. Ami a lényeg, a halál ne fájjon és ne érezzünk az utolsó pillanat után sem kétségbeesést.


----------



## Antifer1 (2017 Január 7)

*Én átéltem, az életem megváltozott*


----------



## Csillagözön (2017 Január 7)

Ha röviden elmondod, megköszönjük.


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

A Discovery filmet láttátok?


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 11)

Jaszladany írta:


> Én azért jobban utána néznék annak, valóban sosem tanult-e oroszul, vagy nem volt-e az élete során, akár kisgyerekkorban, orosz nyelvterületen. Ne haragudj, de kicsit szkeptikus vagyok ebben a témában.


*
Most olvastam a válaszod, Éva valóban soha nem járt orosz nyelvterületen, soha nem is tanult oroszul, s mégis anno' folyékonyan beszélt. Vannak megmagyarázhatatlan dolgok, amelyekre soha nem tudjuk megtalálni a választ. Ne is mélyedjünk bele, mert vannak olyan történések, melyek eredetét nem tudjuk kideríteni.


----------



## Jaszladany (2017 Szeptember 11)

pitti írta:


> Mi a szkepticizmusod alapja?



Bocsi pittikém, csak most vettem észre, hogy egy évvel ezelőtt feltetted nekem ezt a kérdést. 

Talán még nem késő, ha most válaszolok.

A szkepticizmusom alapja, hogy nem igazán hiszek az emberi lélek testtől különálló létezésében. Persze ez csak szkepticizmus, ami azt jelenti, nem tudok semmi biztosan, csak kétkedek.
Nem Georgina történetében kétkedek. Az embert sok olyan inger éri csecsemő korától, amire később már nem emlékszik, ám előfordulhat, hogy valaminek a hatására, valahonnan a tudat mélyéről valahogy mégis felbukkan egy-egy élmény nyoma, benyomása, aminek nem tudja a forrását, de a tudatában mélyen rögzült. Én ilyen esetekben inkább erre a magyarázatra hajlok, semmint arra, hogy az illető előző életében orosz hercegnő volt, vagy ilyesmi.


----------



## Jaszladany (2017 Szeptember 11)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Most olvastam a válaszod, Éva valóban soha nem járt orosz nyelvterületen, soha nem is tanult oroszul, s mégis anno' folyékonyan beszélt. Vannak megmagyarázhatatlan dolgok, amelyekre soha nem tudjuk megtalálni a választ. Ne is mélyedjünk bele, mert vannak olyan történések, melyek eredetét nem tudjuk kideríteni.



Elismerem, hogy vannak furcsa dolgok, bár általában szoktak lenni racionális magyarázatok is, még ha nem is ismerjük őket. Ahhoz, hogy Éva orosz szót halljon, nem kellett feltétlenül orosz nyelvterületen élnie, különösen nem a szocialista éra idején. De nem állítom, hogy Évában valahol mégis rögzülhetett gyerekkorában az orosz beszéd, csak előbb alaposan utánanéznék a családban, mielőtt természetfelettinek fogadnám el a jelenséget.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 11)

Jaszladany írta:


> Elismerem, hogy vannak furcsa dolgok, bár általában szoktak lenni racionális magyarázatok is, még ha nem is ismerjük őket. Ahhoz, hogy Éva orosz szót halljon, nem kellett feltétlenül orosz nyelvterületen élnie, különösen nem a szocialista éra idején. De nem állítom, hogy Évában valahol mégis rögzülhetett gyerekkorában az orosz beszéd, csak előbb alaposan utánanéznék a családban, mielőtt természetfelettinek fogadnám el a jelenséget.


*
Éva nagyon közel állt hozzám. Pontosan ismerem, tudom a gyerek- és felnőtt korát is.
Más. Az álmokról mi a véleményed? Nagyon sok évvel ezelőtt éltem egy bizonyos lakásban, ahonnan 27 évvel ezelőtt költöztünk el. Álmomban de sokszor ott járok, s mivel vannak rossz emlékeim, erős szívdobogásra ébredek. Vízet iszom, ha jó az idő, kiülök a tornácra, hallgatom a tücskök muzsikáját, iparkodom másra gondolni, vagy készítek egy teát, de az is előfordul, hogy a tévé műsorában "lapozok", csak vajmi módon töröljem az álmot. Aztán vagy vissza alszom, vagy netezem, s másnap, vagy harmadnap ismét üldöz az álom, annak ellenére, hogy nem gondoltam rá.
Aztán a következő megmagyarázhatatlan, furcsa dolog. Édesanyám 2008 október elején halt meg. Nem, nem gondolok arra, hogy elment, tudatosan kerülöm az ilyen évfordulókat. Igaz, azon a napon gyertyát gyújtok és ezzel letudtam, virágot teszek a vázába és kész. De, hogy már előtte gondoljak erre a napra, nem ezt soha. S,mégis, most is valamelyik nap azt álmodtam, hogy fel kell hívnom édesanyámat telefonon. Kezemben volt az a régi piros tárcsás telefon, ami abban az időben volt a tulajdonomban. Tárcsáztam is, hallottam, hogy ki is csörög, aztán belém hasított a felismerés, hiszen nincs már a vonal végén akit keresek. 
Mérhetetlenül rossz érzés fogott el.
Aztán tovább folytatódott az álmom, az ő régi lakásában jártam. Ő nem volt ott, de szörnyű volt látni azt, mintha ott lenne és mégsem volt ott.
Hozzáteszem, nem ő nevelt fel, de drága nagyanyám. Ettől függetlenül voltak vele kedves, szép emlékeim. S, ezek a visszatérő álmok majd minden évben, szeptember táján jönnek, jönnek, hiába nem várom. Hiába nem gondolok rá, csak úgy megjelennek és pocsékul érzem magam. Pocsékul.
Úgy, hogy eléggé furcsa az emberi elme.


----------



## Jaszladany (2017 Szeptember 11)

Kedves Georgina, véleményem szerint az álmok jelentősége az, hogy alkalmasint információt kaphatunk saját lelkiállapotunkról, sokszor olyan tudat alatti szorongásokról, elnyomott gyászról, ilyesmiről, amiről talán nem is tudunk, vagy nem akarunk tudomást venni. Az álomban az agy előveszi ezeket az élményeket, érzéseket, és megpróbálja feldolgozni.
Amit megosztottál velem, az nekem tipikusan egy ilyen öntudatlan öngyógyító tevékenységének tűnik. Te nem gondolsz az édesanyád halálának évfordulójára, de ismered az időpontot, és ha tudatosan el is nyomod az ezzel kapcsolatos gondolataidat, az agyad az álomban, ahol nem tudod az akaratoddal szabályozni, mégis küzd vele. Visszavisz azokra a helyszínekre, azokhoz az élményekhez, amik édesanyádhoz kötődnek.

Biztos ezért mondják a pszichológusok, hogy a gyásszal szembe kell nézni, fel kell dolgozni, bármilyen fájdalmas is. Tapasztalatom, hogy ha elfojtja az ember, akkor nem számítanak az évek, évtizedek múltán is előhozzák az álmok a feldolgozatlan fájdalmakat. Sőt a feldolgozottakat is, csak azokat kevésbé. Nekem néha megjelenek álmomban 30-40 éve eltemetett kedves halottaim is. Úgy, hogy napközben egyáltalán nem gondoltam rájuk. Valami mégis történik ilyenkor napközben, ami miatt öntudatlanul is asszociáció történik, és az álomban előhívja őket az agy.

Én mondjuk egyáltalán nem tartok halál-évfordulókat. Születési évfordulókat se. Már elfelejtettem elhunyt szeretteim születési, és halálozási dátumait. Nekem így könnyebb. Így időtlenné váltak az emlékeimben.
Szerintem ha tartod ezeket az évfordulókat, mindig számíthatsz arra, hogy az agyad is felidézi a szeretteiddel kapcsolatos emlékeket, néha akár nyomasztó formában is. Mert sokszor felidézi a halálukat is, és az a legrosszabb. Én már sokszor zokogtam álmomban, évtizedek múltán álomban újra ugyanúgy átélve egyik-másik szerettem halálát. Valszeg vannak olyan veszteségek, amit sosem leszünk képesek feldolgozni.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 11)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves Georgina, véleményem szerint az álmok jelentősége az, hogy alkalmasint információt kaphatunk saját lelkiállapotunkról, sokszor olyan tudat alatti szorongásokról, elnyomott gyászról, ilyesmiről, amiről talán nem is tudunk, vagy nem akarunk tudomást venni. Az álomban az agy előveszi ezeket az élményeket, érzéseket, és megpróbálja feldolgozni.
> Amit megosztottál velem, az nekem tipikusan egy ilyen öntudatlan öngyógyító tevékenységének tűnik. Te nem gondolsz az édesanyád halálának évfordulójára, de ismered az időpontot, és ha tudatosan el is nyomod az ezzel kapcsolatos gondolataidat, az agyad az álomban, ahol nem tudod az akaratoddal szabályozni, mégis küzd vele. Visszavisz azokra a helyszínekre, azokhoz az élményekhez, amik édesanyádhoz kötődnek.
> 
> Biztos ezért mondják a pszichológusok, hogy a gyásszal szembe kell nézni, fel kell dolgozni, bármilyen fájdalmas is. Tapasztalatom, hogy ha elfojtja az ember, akkor nem számítanak az évek, évtizedek múltán is előhozzák az álmok a feldolgozatlan fájdalmakat. Sőt a feldolgozottakat is, csak azokat kevésbé. Nekem néha megjelenek álmomban 30-40 éve eltemetett kedves halottaim is. Úgy, hogy napközben egyáltalán nem gondoltam rájuk. Valami mégis történik ilyenkor napközben, ami miatt öntudatlanul is asszociáció történik, és az álomban előhívja őket az agy.
> ...


*
Köszönöm, hogy gondolataidat megosztottad velem. Nem, nem tartok ilyen jellegű évfordulókat, de tény, hogy egy-egy gyertyát meggyújtok azon a napon, s ezzel elintézetnek veszem a dolgot. A temetőbe sem megyek. S, ennek ellenére, minden évben elő-előtörnek ezek az álmok, s az a furcsa, hogy "időben", tehát előtte és nem akkor és nem utána. Mintegy emlékeztetve, pedig legszívesebben törölném. Furcsa az emberi agy, nagyon furcsa.
De nem is akarok ezzel többet foglalkozni, mert nem hiányzik, hogy még ma éjszaka is ezzel álmodjam
Most viszont egy nagyon szép emléket szeretnék Veled és az ide látogatókkal megosztani. Jártál-e már úgy, hogy egy illat, kifejezetten egy illat visszarepített gyerek-, ifjú korodba? Mert én igen. Különösen télen, amikor érzem a tél illatát, hóesésben azonnal emlékezem azokra a téli játszásokra, amikor lilára fagyva, vörös kezekkel, de még mindig kint akartam maradni hógolyózni, szánkózni és hóembert gyártani. De eszembe jut a Tátra, ahová minden évben vissza- visszajártunk:





Az orgona illata is más emlékeket idéz fel,




aztán a színek, 
amikor a Nap így vagy úgy köszön el, vagy éppen ébred fel:




egy-egy szép emlék ilyenkor mellém settenkedik és olyan, de olyan jó érzés fog el, szinte vissza fiatalodom.
A szépet kívánom mindnyájunknak szívből!


----------



## Jaszladany (2017 Szeptember 11)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Most viszont egy nagyon szép emléket szeretnék Veled és az ide látogatókkal megosztani. Jártál-e már úgy, hogy egy illat, kifejezetten egy illat visszarepített gyerek-, ifjú korodba? Mert én igen.



Ajjaj, nagyon is, sőt, ahogy öregszem, egyre gyakrabban! És nem csak illat, hanem egy-egy dallam, hangulat, látvány, ahogy téged is!
Köszönet a szép képekért!


----------



## Jaszladany (2017 Szeptember 11)

A halálközeli élményre visszatérve, az orosz nyelv megjelenése is érdekes, de az is, hogy a barátnőd az édesanyját hívta.
Erről eszembe jutott, hogy a 98 éves nagymamám, amikor haldoklott, félálomban hangosan azt mondta: "Apám, anyám, mutassátok az utat!"
Különös, hiszen a szülei már fél évszázada halottak voltak. Ráadásul nem is a szüleihez kötődött a legjobban az elmúlt évtizedekben, hanem a férjéhez, nagyapámhoz, akivel 50 évig boldog házasságban élt. Nagyapám fényképét őrizgette az imakönyvében, és halálig ő volt a mindene. Fura volt, hogy az utolsó pillanatokban mégse őt látta, nem őt hívta, hanem a szüleit. Mintha az élete végére az ember a gyerekkorába térne vissza. 
Én is azt tapasztalom, hogy ahogy öregszem, úgy kezdenek felerősödni a gyerekkori emlékek. Nem a közelmúlt, nem is a kamaszkor, hanem kifejezetten a kisgyerekkor. Mintha az ember körbement volna 
Te nem ezt tapasztalod?


----------

